# 2008 Photo Contest



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

* I believe it's about time for PT's annual photo contest. What do y'all think?

Licha*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm all in.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I think I'm ready to play


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Count me in also.

George


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

yeap. I am in.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds great


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

MAYBE THIS WILL FORCE ME TO LEARN HOW TO POST PICS!!!!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

So, what are these pictures to be off? My birds or anything else?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*2008 Picture Competition Proposed Rules*

* The following was written by TAWhatley from last year's competition regarding the Photo Contest rules: 

************************
*
Keep in mind, these are PROPOSED rules and procedures that can be discussed until Saturday morning, May 5, 2007. On the following day, the final rules and procedures will be published and clarified as needed. Some of these proposed rules and procedures are different than in the previous competitions, so please read them carefully, and feel free to comment on them. These aren't carved in granite.

The picture competition will run for a total of 4 weeks starting Monday, May 7, 2007 with a 5th week for determining the overall winners and grand champions. AZfiddler will be the competition manager for 2007.

There will be 6 categories as follows:

Babies (30 days or less in age when the picture was taken)

Ferals

Pets

Racers

Show Breeds

Both doves and pigeons are allowed in the above noted categories.

Pictures must be of your own bird or birds or birds that you rescued and/or rehabbed.

A sixth category for pictures other than doves and pigeons will also be available. Each member may enter a maximum of one picture in the Other category during the competition. Pictures of pets, people, wildlife, scenery, etc. are allowed in the Other category. Any entered pictures in the Other category must be ones that you or someone in your family have taken .. no going and finding images on the internet and entering someone else's picture.

Each member may enter a maximum of 1 bird in each of the bird categories over the duration of the competition. Thus the maximum number of photos that any member could enter would be 5 (one in each category). Example: a member could enter 1 bird in each of the five categories in the first week of the competition and would not be able to enter any further pictures in subsequent weeks. Example: a member could enter a picture in the Babies category and a picture in the Feral category during week 1. This same member could then enter one picture each in the Show and Racing categories in week 2. This same member could enter their fifth and final picture in week 3 or in week 4 in Pets which would be the only remaining category allowed. Members having only a single bird can enter that bird in any one of the categories that apply. Members must decide on their own if or how to "time" their entries for maximum effect.

AZfiddler will create new threads in the General Forum as follows:

2007 Week 1 - Babies
2007 Week 1 - Ferals
2007 Week 1 - Pets
2007 Week 1 - Racers
2007 Week 1 - Show Birds
2007 Week 1 - Other

A moderator will make these threads "stickies" so they will be easy to find at the top of the forum list of threads. Members will submit their pictures in the appropriate thread and will supply a name for their entry such as Shi - Mr. Squeaks, Terry - Traveler, Cindy - Mikko and so forth. The entry name will be used in the poll to identify the picture and also in the Photo Bucket album which AZfiddler will create. AZfiddler will upload the submitted pictures to Photo Bucket and will post a link to the Photo Bucket album in each thread. A maximum of 10 entries per category per week will be allowed. At such time as 10 entries have been received or on Saturday morning if fewer than 10 entries have been received, AZfiddler will create a poll in the thread to allow members to vote for the best picture. The poll will allow each member to vote only one time but will allow voting for more than one picture. The polls will be private. The poll will be closed Monday morning, the winner announced, and the next week of the competition will commence.

The top two pictures from each dove/pigeon category in the first 4 weeks of the competition will advance to the 5th and final week. In the 5th week, AZfiddler will create a Photo Bucket album for the finalists and a poll that will again be private and will again allow each member to vote one time but for multiple entries if desired. The winner in the 5th week will be the dove/pigeon Grand Champion. The Other category will be handled in the same manner resulting in a Grand Champion for non-pigeon/dove pictures.

Let's "talk" about it and have things finalized as soon as possible so AZfiddler can be getting ready to start on Monday.

Thanks!

Terry

Ok .. how about this to simplify things and perhaps make the competition a bit more fair to members who have only one or a few birds:

Each member can enter a maximum of 6 pictures for the duration of the competition .. that is a maximum of 5 entries in the pigeon/dove categories and 1 entry in the Other category. Only baby pictures will be allowed in the baby category, but we will allow that same bird to be entered in other applicable categories as a teenaged or adult bird. If we allow members to enter one picture per category per week, we will fill up the 10 entry maximum very quickly resulting in some members having to wait and wait to get their pictures in and also resulting in making the record keeping more complicated as well as the voting.

Example: Mr. Squeaks could be entered in the baby category assuming Shi has a picture of him taken at 30 days of age or less. He could also be entered in the Pet category as well as the Racing category. Whether Shi would choose to enter two different pictures in the Pet and Racing categories or the same one in both categories would be up to her.

How does this sound to everyone and to you AZfiddler? 

AZfiddler, you can go ahead and create the threads for the first week's entries so they are ready to go tomorrow. Please members, wait until it is tomorrow in your time zone before posting entries.

Do we want to try to put in a pigeon/dove video category and/or other video category for this year?

Since nobody had a chance to respond about videos, there will be none in this picture competition. Perhaps we can have another competition for videos only if there is enough interest and then combine the two next year.

Terry*

* 
************************
Last year a few people suggested having a "Couples" category as well as a "Video" category. What's the opinion on these for this year's competition?

I am available to manage the picture competition again this year, but if someone else wants to have fun with it, they certainly may. If we do have a "Video" category, however, someone besides me will need to manage that. 

Your thoughts, everyone?
Your thoughts, Terry?

Alice*


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

sounds like fun..... I better start my pigeon modeling academy soon so they can be great posers... LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting this, Alice! I've been thinking that we need to get started on the 2008 Photo Contest! 

Thank you for the offer of help again also! There were two other members who had also offered to help.

Let me get my "stuff" together here a bit, and we'll see if we can get it going for 2008.

Terry

PS: Alice, how about posting the links to the 2007 contest pictures ..


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

This will be fun. I am in.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

How about this question? My birds are from racing stock, but they have never raced. That would make them pets, right?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*You can enter them as pets or as racers, but be choosy which photos of which birds you enter where, because you are only allowed to enter one picture in one category. For instance, I had a pet racer that I could've entered into the Pet category last year, but I also had a dove that I could've entered into the Pet category. I entered the racer in the Racer category and the dove in the Pet category. Both of them won first for that week. ! 
You aren't allowed to enter the same picture twice, but if all you have is racers then you can enter one picture in the Racer category, one in the Pet category, one in the Baby category (30 days old or less), and you can also enter a picture in the Other category.
You are allowed to enter the same bird in all of the pigeon/dove categories, but they cannot be the same picture. 
Does that answer your question?

Alice *


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> *You can enter them as pets or as racers, but be choosy which photos of which birds you enter where, because you are only allowed to enter one picture in one category. For instance, I had a pet racer that I could've entered into the Pet category last year, but I also had a dove that I could've entered into the Pet category. I entered the racer in the Racer category and the dove in the Pet category. Both of them won first for that week. !
> You aren't allowed to enter the same picture twice, but if all you have is racers then you can enter one picture in the Racer category, one in the Pet category, one in the Baby category (30 days old or less),  and you can also enter a picture in the Other category.
> You are allowed to enter the same bird in all of the pigeon/dove categories, but they cannot be the same picture.
> Does that answer your question?
> Alice *


Yes, that answers my question. Here is another question. What kind of size limit is on the pictures, if any? Also, can you point me to a link for last years pictures? I would like to see them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> Yes, that answers my question. Here is another question. What kind of size limit is on the pictures, if any? Also, can you point me to a link for last years pictures? I would like to see them.


I found the links to last years pictures, but the pictures aren't there any more. If they are, I couldn't find them. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20977

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20976

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20975


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

They are not showing up for me either. It would be interesting to see what the competition looks like.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Count me in too 

Alice,

If it would help feel free to use the "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket for the photos. 

http://photobucket.com/login 
Username: PigeonTalk
Password: PT123456

I'd be happy to help with creating the folders for the entries/etc.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Whaaat?!? We can only post 1 pic per catagory? How about 5 or 6 but not 1


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*PT 2007 Photo Contest Winners*


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I think there should be a show bird section


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

There is a Show Bird category and AZwhitefeather's Malio won it last year.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

But u said racing and pet section.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pigeon lower said:


> But u said racing and pet section.


*
Pigeon lower, 

The post that you read was in regard to DynaBMan's question. You can go here to read about the contest, its proposed rules, and its categories.

Licha*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so happy to see the interest in the photo contest for this year! Let's all just chill a little bit while we get organized for this year. It is fine to ask all the questions you may have, but we still need to get the logistics set up for this year's contest and also get the rules finalized. I, for one, would like to see us add the video category this year, but that and the other rules will be decided by the members here when the time comes. I suspect we will be a tad bit late getting started this year, but we WILL get there!

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Meanwhile, (to keep y'all occupied) each day I'm going to be posting new slideshows from last year's competition.  

2007 Week 1 - Babies
2007 Week 1 - Pets

Alice*


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm with Kmom on this!
Sometime I'll figure out how to downsize my pictures!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you have the computer program "Paint"? If you do, press Ctrl+W in Paint. In the place where it says "stretch" you can change the % to be smaller than 100%. Just make sure that you put the same number in both horizontal and vertical. That's one quick and easy way to downsize photos. 

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

kippermom said:


> MAYBE THIS WILL FORCE ME TO LEARN HOW TO POST PICS!!!!


kippermom, 

Look at my post above this one and you can see one way that you can downsize photos.
To post pictures, you must click on "Post Reply", not "Quick Reply." Once you do that, scroll down and look below the "Submit Reply" button and you will see a button that says "Manage Attachments". Click on that and another small window will pop up. Click "Browse" and find your picture off of your computer, then click "Upload". The file size must be less than 100 KB. If you haven't downsized your picture enough then a message will come up saying so. You'll just need to go back to "Paint" and keep saving it as a little smaller each time until PT will accept it. Good luck! Let me know if you have any questions!

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

P.S. Once your picture is uploaded, all you have to do is submit your reply to post it. 

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Here are today's slideshows:

2007 Week 1 - Other
2007 Week 1 - Show Birds

Alice*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Alice! Please keep those links to last year's photos coming!

Terry


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

when is this going on?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*There were no ferals or racers in my Week 1 albums so I'm going on to Week 2 and will start with the feral and racer pictures. 

2007 Week 2 - Racers

2007 Week 2 - Ferals

Alice*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

yellowking said:


> when is this going on?


Just as soon as we can get it organized and have enough members dedicated to seeing that the contest runs as it should. Alice did a terrific job last year and I helped out as the moderator for last year. Alice as well as two other members have volunteered for this year and some of the moderators are considering taking the "job". We'll get it going just as soon as we can.

Terry


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i dont know how to post pictures still and cant figure it out.


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you know how to re-size a photo and save it on your pc?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

yes i do. know how to


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cropping and Resizing images.*

I noticed a few folks hanging out in the 'P-T Loft' may be a little bit confused or unsure of how to crop and resize images they want to attach to their forum posts, so I thought I'd put together a how-to in the form of a series of screenshots and attached them here to my posts  
For my how-to I used an image of my beautiful assistant, Shilo, and a rather good freeware image editor Paint.NET. You can download it at http://www.getpaint.net/
It is certainly worth downloading


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

*Crop and Resize cont...*

There is an attachment/image limit per post
here's more....


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cropping and Resizing cont...*

Aaaaaand last ones 

_BTW...Moderators feel free to move these posts or whatever if this is not the best spot for them- I probably should've stuck them in a new thread in hindsight_


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, that was well presented.

Now, after you have done that, and you are here in the "reply to thread" screen, scroll down and you will see another section called "Additional options"
The second option here is "Attach files" with a "Manage Attachments" box. Click it and it will direct you to locate the pic saved in your PC which you select and "Open" You can then post your comments and it will add your pic to the post too. I hope this is clear....if not maybe someone will correct it for me.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*2007 Week 2 - Babies

2007 Week 2 - Other*


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

* ...and here're today's. 

2007 Week 2 - Pets

2007 Week 2 - Show Birds*


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

* For some reason a lot of my albums don't have any photos in them. I'm pretty sure it was not this often that we ended up with no photos for the certain categories last year...  *

*2007 Week 3 - Babies

2007 Week 3 - Other 

2007 Week 3 - Pets

2007 Week 4 - Ferals 

2007 Week 4 - Other 

2007 Week 4 - Pets *

* Licha*


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*2007 FINALS - Babies 

2007 FINALS - Ferals

2007 FINALS - Other*


----------



## Ahab (Apr 20, 2008)

alright!! I'm in too


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

im in to!! =D, when is this going to start?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*I'm just bumping up this thread with the contest rules. 

Has anything been decided yet about the Video category and the Couples category or am I still asking too early? 

Alice*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> *I'm just bumping up this thread with the contest rules.
> 
> Has anything been decided yet about the Video category and the Couples category or am I still asking too early?
> 
> Alice*


Did you see this thread??????? We're looking for volunteers I guess and there seems to be quite a few...............
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=27170


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You know.........we've got our own photo gallery here in PT now........don't see why that can't be used for this years contest.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> You know.........we've got our own photo gallery here in PT now........don't see why that can't be used for this years contest.


Now that we've got the Photo Gallery working (THANKS JONAH!!) we could get started on our Photo Contest for this year.
There were some concerns about members being able to "do things" to the photos, but I just checked and I can edit, delete, change, etc........any photos that* I *upload, but I can't do anything to anyone elses pictures. 
So, I don't see why the Gallery couldn't be used for our contest. We would basically need ONE person uploading all the pictures under thier name.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Now that we've got the Photo Gallery working (THANKS JONAH!!) we could get started on our Photo Contest for this year.
> There were some concerns about members being able to "do things" to the photos, but I just checked and I can edit, delete, change, etc........any photos that* I *upload, but I can't do anything to anyone elses pictures.
> *So, I don't see why the Gallery couldn't be used for our contest. We would basically need ONE person uploading all the pictures under thier name*.


Remember, each picture has to be approved by a moderator.
And the approval feature still isn't working at present, as I uploaded another picture which is waiting for approval &* I *can't even approve it. Actually, I can't even find the picture. 

I think there are still some bugs that need to be worked out.

Cindy


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Now that we've got the Photo Gallery working (THANKS JONAH!!) we could get started on our Photo Contest for this year.
> There were some concerns about members being able to "do things" to the photos, but I just checked and I can edit, delete, change, etc........any photos that* I *upload, but I can't do anything to anyone elses pictures.
> So, I don't see why the Gallery couldn't be used for our contest. We would basically need ONE person uploading all the pictures under thier name.


Or why not just create a new forum user account explicitly for this purpose 
That way it can be kept and organised separately, more than one person could maintain the account, and the images (and any other 'community' stuff for that matter)with have their own space till the end of time
Meh, I guess I just like to be organised...


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just bumping to the top...


----------



## Ahab (Apr 20, 2008)

alright...
is someone gonna kick this thang off or do we all wait on each other. anything I can do to help?
just eager to get started... lol


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Ahab said:


> alright...
> is someone gonna kick this thang off or do we all wait on each other. anything I can do to help?
> just eager to get started... lol


We're just about to get under way. 

Cindy


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

hOW MANY WEEKS WILL THIS GO ON? hAS WEEK ONE STARTED YET?
oops, caps lock.
Umm, and WHERE do i upload the pics? I dont know how to decrease my photo storage here, so i cannot post a pic WITHIN a post? 
In other words, HELP! LOL!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Heads up everyone - the 2008 competition is underway 










Check out the general discussions forum - or search on "2008 Photo Contest"!

Good luck to everyone!!


----------

